# Can Does abort one fetus, but keep the other alive?



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

On the first my Nigerian Dwarf doe aborted her pregnancy (possibly due to the large amount of fireworks near here) 

I found three little males about 6 or 7 inches long, Fully formed physically but without any fur. They had hooves and closed eyes, little ears, buds and everything. I'm not sure how far along that'd put her in terms of pregnancy. 

However after checking her and feeling her sides today I'm sure that I felt something kick me back, as well as movement indicative of a fetus being there. I would fear for it being a dead kid that's stuck if it wasn't for the movement I felt when palpitating. 

Is it possible for a doe to partially abort a pregnancy? Or is it all or nothing? :whatgoat:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They can abort part of a pregnancy as long as the fetuses were in different horns of the uterus. I would wonder though, if she already aborted 3 was she really pregnant with quads? It sounds like they were about 4 months along which puts her right in where some of the aborting diseases strike. Which side is the movement on?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

When was she due? I think it's possible, but not sure.. Hopefully 
someone more experienced will come on here soon... If she was due to deliver soon, and she doesn't have the kid soon, I'd be tempted to go in or call the vet...


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

There was movement low in the stomach which then moved to the side. It was the left lower side with her horns behind me. 

I can feel a head if I grab around and lightly feel above her udder. 

As for her birth records... She's given twins all but one of her pregnancies (triplets) so is it possible she couldn't bare the nutritional demands of quads and aborted? She also has a history of LARGE kid and teeny tiny kid (6 pound buck, 1.5 lb doe) 

What's the best way to find out how many are in there? Because I can feel the below and side movements at the same time?

Janeen: No idea when she was due.. She kidded on Memorial day last year and was with my buck starting one or two months after that. I witnessed him try to breed her twice afterwards. So it was.. Maybe a three or four month gap from Memorial day until he stopped trying to breed her?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Personally I would get her to a vet or go in before the live 1 dies, but that's just me.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The fetuses your describing is identical to my pygmy doe that just aborted twins at 3 months along. So if there is a baby left it is not mature enough to be delivered. But I think your feeling the rumen. Babies are usually seen and felt on the right side, not the left.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

She could have conceived on two different dates since she was with the buck for a long period. This article has interesting information about how they can abort some and carry the others to term, etc.

http://kinne.net/ob3.htm


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Summersun said:


> The fetuses your describing is identical to my pygmy doe that just aborted twins at 3 months along. So if there is a baby left it is not mature enough to be delivered. But I think your feeling the rumen. Babies are usually seen and felt on the right side, not the left.


He said he felt it on the left side with the horns behind him.. So woukdnt that make it the right side when she's facing forward? I think..


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, it's the right side from the front. 

I've felt her rumen before and it never kicked back. 

It's also been about 20 days since she aborted (it was on the first) wouldn't any bad side effects have shown by now? She's no longer bleeding and the mucus that came afterwards has gone away. She's also still 'poochy' according the to pooch test.

Edit: I wish I had taken pictures... Sadly now the little fetuses have been eaten by the cats.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I worked at a farm were they had goats with cows and one pregnant doe had a lot of blood on her coming from her vulva and we found some on the ground. Couldn't find and babies. I don't remember how far along she was. She was acting in pain and lethargic for days then she got better and eventually had triplets.. The owner assumed she got kicked and aborted but didn't abort all of them. I don't know if it's possible but hopefully the same type of thing happened with yours.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is very interesting to me. Do keep us posted. I've had a doe come into heat after months of no heats. Then had the vet out and he confirmed her still pregnant. When she kidded she had two live kids with one healthy looking afterbirth and two dead ones who died about the time that she went into "heat". They were like 3 months gestational age and balled up and decaying. There was also a very decaying afterbirth. First time to see two afterbirths! So I do believe they can carry two pregnancies at once as long as they are different placentas I guess it were


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Well, she's currently laying down and picking through her hay.. She doesn't seem to like her Alfalfa hay. Or maybe a whole flake is just too much for her to eat. xD Not sure.

She's just a little Nigerian Dwarf, 19 inches tall. To think of her carrying more than two babies is astounding to me. 

I'll keep you guys updated, I wish I could give a more definite time frame of birth, though. Is there anything I SHOULD do right now, though? vitamins or something?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

We have the other do vit b because she wasn't eating very well and was just looking sickly. I don't think it would hurt

Iv also seen a nubian doe have quads then pass another kid but it was just a bunch of gooey stuff and hair..

Oh an some probiotics will never hurt


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

I have some Probiotics I could give her. 

It's this awesome little shot looking thing filled with vitamins and probiotics. Or something like that. It's made for people but I think it'll work well for goats. 

Thankfully Tea eats a lot (I gave her some fresh fruits to pick through last night. Grapes, spinach salad, Kale, pears, bananas that was going to the chickens as well) and she mowed down through them. She's just slowly picking through her hay while she lays down.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe she just needs some rest. I'm sure aborting is stressful


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> This is very interesting to me. Do keep us posted. I've had a doe come into heat after months of no heats. Then had the vet out and he confirmed her still pregnant. When she kidded she had two live kids with one healthy looking afterbirth and two dead ones who died about the time that she went into "heat". They were like 3 months gestational age and balled up and decaying. There was also a very decaying afterbirth. First time to see two afterbirths! So I do believe they can carry two pregnancies at once as long as they are different placentas I guess it were


Interesting...!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I've read on this forum and elsewhere, where a doe had had two concurrent pregnancies with fetuses from different conception dates, apparently on different horns of the uterus...unusual, true, but has happened...so it doesn't strike me strange at all that she could have fetuses from the same conception date, on different horns of the uterus, with some aborted and some still living. If the buck lost interest three months after your Memorial Day--which is late in May, isn't it?--that would place a possible conception late in August, with kids due late January, which is nowish. Will watch this thread with interest. 

I'm sorry about the loss of the three boys. I would keep an eye on her, as the others say, in case this is not pregnancy but something amiss inside--but hoping for the former.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Those little African breeds are fascinating! I'm looking for a doe right now, and amazed at how many have quads and quints. They're so tiny to be carrying a whole Brady Bunch in there!

Hope your girl does fine!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> Those little African breeds are fascinating! I'm looking for a doe right now, and amazed at how many have quads and quints. They're so tiny to be carrying a whole Brady Bunch in there!
> 
> Hope your girl does fine!


Where are you located? Are you looking for Nigerian Dwarfs or Pygmies?


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Icedangel11 said:


> I have some Probiotics I could give her.
> 
> It's this awesome little shot looking thing filled with vitamins and probiotics. Or something like that. It's made for people but I think it'll work well for goats.
> 
> Thankfully Tea eats a lot (I gave her some fresh fruits to pick through last night. Grapes, spinach salad, Kale, pears, bananas that was going to the chickens as well) and she mowed down through them. She's just slowly picking through her hay while she lays down.


Like 6 years later....but did she have another kid??? I had one abort yesterday, thanks to a rather hateful older doe ramming her. She still feels tight..so I wonder if she has another...


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Did she pass her placenta?


----------



## viniglass (4 mo ago)

I'm on edge? Did she end up kidding?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

This is a very old thread …


----------



## viniglass (4 mo ago)

They established an unknown, said they would report back and didn't. Thought I'd try.


----------

